# Swedish: Realization of /VntlV/



## Tjahzi

I'm curious of how you pronounce this interesting consonant cluster. It occurs in, among others, I assume, _ordentlig _and _egentlig(en). _

Also, if you have more examples please list them.


----------



## Tjahzi

För att förtydliga så handlar den här frågan helt enkelt om hur man uttalar orden _ordentlig _och _egentligen_. 

Man får svara hur man vill. Det är ingen kuggfråga och det finns inget rätt eller fel.


----------



## cocuyo

De flesta talare jag har hört uttalar inte t i _egentligen_, utan det låter mer som _"ijenklien"_. Däremot i _ordentlig_ uttalas t, men g faller i allmänhet bort. Jag brukar uttala _egentligen _med alla bokstäver i behåll. Ett g i stavelsen -ig som avslutning i ett adjektiv brukar oftast inte uttalas, inte heller när man gör om det till adverbial genom att foga till ett -t. I komparativ kan det falla bort, men det är ungefär lika sannolikt att det uttalas.


----------



## solregn

Jag tror jag säger "ordentli" och "ejentlien", alltså utan hårt g-ljud.

Efter en liten sökning i ett korsordslexikon hittade jag några ord till med bokstavskombinationen -_(e/ä)ntl_-: _äntligen_, _gentleman_, _fientlig_, _väsentlig_. Men jag kan inte säga att jag träffat någon som uttalar dessa ord med k-ljud, dvs. "änklien", "jenkleman", "fienkli", "väsenkli". Jag upplever det däremot som relativt utbrett när det gäller just _ordentlig_ och _egentligen_, men jag har ingen aning om vad det beror på!


----------



## Tjahzi

Tack för svaren! Extra tack till solregn för exempelorden!


----------



## Renaissance man

Jag har hört _äntligen _sägas "ängklien" vilket jag tycker är extremt oattraktivt 

Annars verkar det vanligare med _egentligen _som uttalas "ejängklien", märkligt nog. Reagerar själv på det ganska starkt...


----------



## Tjahzi

Haha, _oattraktivt _alltså? Kan du beskriva det lite närmare?


----------



## solregn

Renaissance man said:


> Jag har hört _äntligen _sägas "ängklien" vilket jag tycker är extremt oattraktivt


 
Nu när du säger det, jo, det har jag nog med! Just med ng-ljud innan k:et. Det hade jag inte tänkt på. Jag håller för övrigt klart med om att det låter... oattraktivt


----------



## Lars H

Känner inte riktigt igen att andra använder ett k-ljud, men kanske att man hör ordet _egentligen_ uttalas *ejäntlen* ganska ofta.

Själv är jag noga i uttalet - större delen av ordet... 
 Men jag tappar bort det andra "g" - så det blir *ejentlien*.


----------



## Tjahzi

Det var intressant att höra era svar. Jag ställde frågan eftersom jag observerat det här alternativa uttalet som ni har nämnt i princip allihop. Det intressanta var att höra om det fanns någon regional faktor som styrde, men det lutar, som vanligt, åt att det är mer ålders- och utbildningsnivårelaterat, vilket är fullt logiskt då det handlar om en assimilation, vilka tenderar att både starta och spridas fortast bland talare vars talspråk är överordnat deras skriftspråk. 

Assimilationskedjan i fråga ser enligt min analys ut så här:

[ntl] -> [nkl]

Detta beror på att både [t] och [l] är apikodentala, en kombination som vi inte är bekväma med och därför korrigerar [tl] till [kl] (vilket ju är en sekvens som förekommer naturligt) (detta kan ses som en form av dissimilation). 

Detta följs sedan av nästa steg i vilket sekvensen [nk] assimileras till [ŋk], vilket ju är att betrakta som en långt vanligare företeelse. Således har vi även nått ändstationen och sekvensen [ŋkl].

Noteringar: Jag använder inte heller denna modifierade variant, men jag utelämnar det finala g:et precis som en del andra noterat. Detta är en förändringsprocess som i det närmaste är avslutad och således av aningen mindre intresse, men det var kul att det nämndes.


----------



## Magb

Jeg mener jeg leste et sted at det samme skjer på tysk (ihvertfall noen dialekter derav) med ordet "eigentlich", som altså blir uttalt omtrent ['aɪŋklɪç].

På norsk er det veldig vanlig å ha [k] i "egentlig", men kanskje litt mindre vanlig i "ordentlig". Selv sier jeg ofte ['e:ŋklɪ] for "egentlig", og enten ['ɔɳʈɭɪ] eller ['ɔɳkɽɪ] for "ordentlig". Merk variasjonen i uttale av /l/.


----------

